# Hunter Height



## Big Stick (Mar 23, 2009)

Just trying to get a little demographic information. If I'm not supposed to do this just let me know.

1. How tall are you.
2. What do you hunt (waterfowl or other).
3. What kind of hunting do you enjoy (bow, shotty, rifle, muzzy).

1. I'm 6'5"
2. I hunt waterfowl, land birds, deer and squirrels. Yes I said squirrels. Hope to hunt some elk, bear and maybe a moose soon.
3. I like to hunt with all four that I had listed.

Thanks to all that reply, I appreciate it. I'm doing some independent research on these topics and couldn't find any good studies that had been done yet.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

1. 7'2"
2. I hunt butterflys
3. slingshot


----------



## Big Stick (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome, thanks so much for your contribution. I'm sure it will help me immensely while doing my research.

:sniper: buckseye


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ouch you hit me right in the b.
Come on man have a sense of humor or you will perish on here. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Why [email protected] with a guy when he's doing research? :eyeroll:

1.) 5'10"
2.) Waterfowl, upland, deer
3.) Shotgun/rifle

Glad to HELP!

Don't mind Buckseye...His back hurts!


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Big Stick said:


> Just trying to get a little demographic information. If I'm not supposed to do this just let me know.
> 
> 1. How tall are you.
> 2. What do you hunt (waterfowl or other).
> ...


1. 5' 10"
2. mostly upland game, migratory foul, and single women of any race
3. I'm a wingshooter so I use a shotgun in all of my outdoor adventures

Please send me a pm with a general summary of your findings. Most of the guys I hunt w/ are taller than me. Maybe that's why I like taking kids so much? :lol:

Which college/class are you doing this report for if you don't mind?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

1. 6'3
2. deer, upland, waterfowl, predator, turkey
3. use shotgun, bow, rifle


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

6'0"

Anything that is legal to take

Any legal means


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

5'11", 
Deer, Coyote, Canada Geese, Fox
Bow, 12 ga, rifle


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Don't mind Buckseye...His back hurts!


It's alot better, had some more work done on it two years ago. Actually I did it so some people it offended would come on and help this guy. Gotcha!! :lol:


----------



## Big Stick (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm all about a good time.

Looks like the kitchen got a little hot for ya there though. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I'm all about a good time.
> 
> Looks like the kitchen got a little hot for ya there though.


Not at all!! Welcome to NoDak Outdoors, home of several outdoorsmen and a stadium full of sportsmen. :lol: have fun!!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

aw Bucks play nice with the big fellow eh. 6'5! 

:lol:

6'

waterfowl, deer, bear (and beer), moose, boar, bunnies, birds, two legged whitetail( :wink: ), yotes, wolves, fox... :wink: no elk or caribou..yet!

the appropriate weapon...big game mostly bow.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

1. 5'10 i think?
2. Waterfowl, Upland, Deer, some coyote
3. I use shotgun, rifle, and bow


----------



## Big Stick (Mar 23, 2009)

I've posted this on several other forums and a question was asked at one of them that I thought would be useful to everyone.

I am doing this purely as personal interest. I am not tied to any company or group (well I do contribute to PF and DU), but being a tall guy that hunts with mostly guys of normal height, I was curious to see if there were any other gorillas like me out there.

When I'm done collecting enough data, I will make sure to post my findings on each forum that I have joined. I am not asking for anything that is confidential and hope that it makes it easier for members to contribute.

I promise a full computational analysis when I'm done.

Thanks and happy hunting!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

6' (6" 9" with the afro- What movie is that from)

Deer, waterfowl, pheasants, grouse, partridge, doves

bow, rifle, shotgun...........................................

I do hunt with a guy that is 6'8" that can't hit a bear in the *** with a bass
fiddle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

5'11

deer, ducks, geese, turkeys, rabbits, coyotes

shotgun and bow mainly


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

6'3

ducks, doves, rabbits, squirrel, some goose

12 gauge, .410 and .22


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

5'8

1.Whitetail
2.Pronghorn
3.Bear
4.Have hunted much upland and waterfowl over the years, but do very little lately
5.casual on furbearers
6.Apply for the ND Big Three, but have never been able to hunt them yet

Shotguns,Rifles,Bow,Muzzle, and Pistol!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I am 6'1
I hunt deer, bear. moose,elk and antelope when i get drawn. upland, waterfowl, coyotes and foxes, pigeons and black birds for target pratice  
I use shotgun, bow, muzzleloader and rifle.


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

6'3"

Mostly birds and small game

shotgun, bow, 22


----------



## Big Stick (Mar 23, 2009)

Guys thanks for welcoming me to the forum and helping me out.

I'm going to be out practicing with my bow tomorrow, but I plan on having all of the results by this weekend.

I have listed this query on more than 20 forums and plan to have more up by then.

Thanks Again!

Buckeyes, beer for us man. :beer:


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't give a crap about what ya'll think. Some guy who's new to Nodak wants to know some of your personal info. (WTF does your height have to do with anything?), he's 6' 5" and his name is BIG STICK. Makes me want to stand up straight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

5'8" but I'm a chick, do you have a grouping for us in this research ; )

ducks, doves, deer.

12 gauge Ranger Compact shotgun (Winch 1300 youth), 243 rifle.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

djleye... the move was Flech or Flech lives with Chev Chase.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Not exactly sure what the height would have to do with this but,

5'-11"
Anything and everything!
Ditto!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Play nice kids....either answer his question or don't post...that easy.

6'2"

Bird, deer

Old 870, and the 270 respectively.

I am curious though, why the height? Also, thanks for not asking for my weight!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Big Stick said:


> Just trying to get a little demographic information. If I'm not supposed to do this just let me know.
> 
> 1. How tall are you.
> 2. What do you hunt (waterfowl or other).
> ...


1. 6'6"
2. Waterfowl only
3. Shotgun only


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

1. 6'3'' and growing 

2. Deer, Turkey, Upland Birds, Geese&Ducks, And whatever threatens my chickens!

3. Shotgun, Rifle, 4-wheeled Drive..... And a country boy can survive 

Hank Willaims Jr.??, no?, no?


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> Play nice kids....either answer his question or don't post...that easy.
> 
> 6'2"
> 
> ...


and the length.. 8)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Play nice kids....either answer his question or don't post...that easy.
> ...


Ouch DL......

Ya know, sometimes 2 3/4" work better then 3".... :-?


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > MSG Rude said:
> ...


They all work, BUT, 3.5 gives that little extra kick I like. :wink:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

buckseye said:


> 1. 7'2"
> 2. I hunt butterflys
> 3. slingshot


Hilarious nice one LMAO :beer:


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

short fat guys hunt ducks and geese, taller thin people hunt upland. not a hard and fast rule but holds true more often than not. go to a du banquet then a pf banquet, take a survey and you will see. by the way i am a duck and goose hunter! and not tall :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

fargojohnson said:


> djleye... the move was Flech or Flech lives with Chev Chase.


Yep Original Fletch. Chick Hearn, the Lakers announcer said it.....Heres Fletch, 6' 5", 6' 9" with the Afro!!!! Love that show......But, I digress!!!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

6'6

waterfowl, upland, deer, coyote
shotgun, rifle, bow.

Being 6'6 I read somewhere that only 3% of the world's population of men is over 6'3.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

6'8"
I hunt deer, rabbit, geese, squirrel, coyote and crow.
I use a bow, 300 win mag/22-250, shotgun, muzzleloader and a 1600fps air rifle. I'd hunt with a pointed stick if that were all I had


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

6'0
Deer, coyotes, occasionally turkey, and prairie dogs
Mostly rifle with a little archer to make it interesting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

5' 7"

Deer, pheasant, coyotes, sometimes geese

Rifle and shotgun.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

5-11 portley as hell. all thing fur feathery scaly. mostly archery, predators. not very good lookin


----------



## Big Stick (Mar 23, 2009)

Why height? Cause I'm tall and curious. Oh no, don't put your height on here, the aliens might get ya!

Seriously, I've had about 150 individual replies to this question and I don't see anything wrong with it.

I will have a female grouping, but I'm not planning excluding the women from the general average. So one average for all hunters, one for men and one for women.

I don't know, if this thread is any indication I would say there are some pretty tall dudes out there hunting ducks. With an exception with one who prefers to hunt butterflies.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Are butterflies legal game in ND? I think Buckseye better check the regs.

6Ft 0in.
Deer, coyotes, upland, waterfowl
Shotgun, .270 WSM, .243, Bow


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Butterflies? What about Bumble Bees? Because my dad was bored one day in the garage and shot a bee sitting on one of my mom's flowers. I took a picture of him with his kill and everything. BB Gun in one hand, holding up his little dead bee in the other. LOL


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

DodgeLynn said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > DodgeLynn said:
> ...


Does a 10 gauge come in anything but 3.5?????


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > MSG Rude said:
> ...


dd:

....the brits did 10's in 4 inch I think  :gag:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Then there is the 8 gauge that will compress your brain!!! :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

buckseye said:


> Then there is the 8 gauge that will compress your brain!!! :lol:


 03.25.2009 man admits woman DO have brains.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
aw Bucks :wink:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Then there is the 8 gauge that will compress your brain!!! :lol:
> ...


Umm....if we didn't have brains, how would we manipulate you? :huh:


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

5 10 -my wife thinks im good lookin-who else counts? LOL
if it flys runs or swims it dies
All makes models and sizes


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

DodgeLynn said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Then there is the 8 gauge that will compress your brain!!! :lol:
> ...


Yes, but after reviewing the statement above we would like to rescind that. J/K..sorry


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Bgunit68 said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > buckseye said:
> ...


There are exceptions to every rule eh big fellow! You are quite striking in that picture of yours...but, thats a nasty scar!! What happened! :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > buckseye said:
> ...


03.25.2009 female proves statement erroneous.

:lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

5'12"
Deer, bear, skunks, *****, possums, turkeys, rabbits squirrels, grouse, p chickens, phesants, tree toads and humming birds.

Rifle, muzzle loader, shot gun, hand gun, bow and camera.

Whites frog.









Ruby throuted humming bird.









Whitetail BUCK.









 Al


----------



## browninggoose (Mar 19, 2009)

6'3" 
Waterfowl, Deer
Shotgun
10 Ga., muzzleloader


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

6'5"
Waterfowl, upland game, varmints, predators, deer, elk, pretty much everything.
Shotguns, rifles, bow.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

All the tall guys are on this site! I'm moving to NoDak!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

DodgeLynn said:


> Bgunit68 said:
> 
> 
> > DodgeLynn said:
> ...


Well I was using my real pic and Chris told me it was too hideous. He had said my real pic was causing his membership to decrease. So growing up Big and Tall you get used to the names Herman, Lurch, Big Bird, etc. So I feel people can identify with Herman more that Lurch. And anyway the scar on my head isn't that visible but the complexion is the same and I had a boltectomy a few years back.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Bgunit68 said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > Bgunit68 said:
> ...


Ha ha..I thought the bolts were "the new" piercing!!
:lol: 
I hear ya Lurch..ahem..I mean Bgunit( oke: )..I am a 6 foot chick.. taller than most in my neck of the woods. :roll:

:beer:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

No piercing yet. I'm still waiting to get my first Tattoo. I have a gift certificate to get one that will expire in 3 weeks if I don't use it. Below is what I want. A little different on the tribal but I want the same Buckmark.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

It will go good with my dark sunken in eyes and black lipstick :lol: .


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Eh maybe less black lipstick and a little work on the eyebrows..or lack thereof!! :x :lol:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

5'-9" - 5'-10" (depending on which convenience store I'm leaving)
Goose, Turkeys and Ducks
Big 10 auto
I was a die hard whitetail hunter but I don't eat the greasy things so why shoot 'em. :lol:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

6' 0"

Elk, deer, antelope, ducks, geese, pheasants and sharptails

I prefer my bow for big game, and my 12 ga. for the birds. My rifle is a .300 win which only comes out if bow season has been a little slow


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

cut'em said:


> 5'-9" - 5'-10" (depending on which convenience store I'm leaving)
> Goose, Turkeys and Ducks
> Big 10 auto
> I was a die hard whitetail hunter but I don't eat the greasy things so why shoot 'em. :lol:


I agree with you on eating deer meat. I'm not much of a red meat fan anyway. But I still love hunting them. A few of our local Sheriffs have a program where you can donate the meat to a needy family. They have it butchered so there is no cost to the hunter or the family. But I have a few friends that are down on their luck. I had the deer I shot this year butchered and gave the meat to one of my friends except a few steaks for my father.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

iowa2020 said:


> short fat guys hunt ducks and geese, taller thin people hunt upland. not a hard and fast rule but holds true more often than not. go to a du banquet then a pf banquet, take a survey and you will see. by the way i am a duck and goose hunter! and not tall :beer:


so what do taller fat guys hunt? or short thin guys?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

6" 1" in order of pref. Deer, Elk, Predators, Squirrel, Geese, Upland. There may be something to that fat duck hunter thing. I don't much hunt waterfowl, but when I get to old to walk at all I may take it up. 
Wildlife harvesting implements of choice in order of pref. Bow, rifle, handguns, shotgun, spear, blowgun, boomerang, stone, club, teeth. 
Order in pref for eating. None, I eat anything that can't out run me our bite back harder.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

6'8" and 340lbs. I hunt anything I can eat. You wouldn't believe how hard it is to sneak up on a bowl of pasta.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Norm70 said:


> iowa2020 said:
> 
> 
> > short fat guys hunt ducks and geese, taller thin people hunt upland. not a hard and fast rule but holds true more often than not. go to a du banquet then a pf banquet, take a survey and you will see. by the way i am a duck and goose hunter! and not tall :beer:
> ...


woman.. :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Bgunit68 said:


> cut'em said:
> 
> 
> > 5'-9" - 5'-10" (depending on which convenience store I'm leaving)
> ...


You guys don't know what you are missing.....venison is delish! Deer chops sauteed in a little herb/garlic/wine sauce...thats the stuff!...Nice fresh loins slapped on the grill.....fresh back strap stuffed with herbed mortadella......Yummy! :lol:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> Norm70 said:
> 
> 
> > iowa2020 said:
> ...


mais bien sur! :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

6'2"
deer,pronghorn,apply for the big 3 every year,ducks,geese,pheasant
shotgun,rifle,pistol


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

1 5'4''
2 Waterfowl, deer
3 shotgun, rifle


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

5' 10"

mule deer, whitetail, pheasent, any furbear, and grackles

Rem mod 700 280 rem, 22-250, & 7mm mag, matthews compound bow, 870 wingmaster 12 ga, Rug 77 17 hmr for grackles


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

6'8
waterfowl, upland, deer, rabbit.
gun, rifle, bow.

(I hunt with a guy that is 6' but we have to cover his head when it's sunny)


----------



## jberg440 (Dec 19, 2008)

5' 11"
waterfowl, deer, bear, grouse, pheasent
Bow, shotgun, some rifle

happy to help 8)


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

1. 5'9"
2. Waterfowl, Deer, Pheasant and Turkey.
3. Shotgun, Rifle, Muzzleloader and someday bow.


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

1. 6'1"
2. Deer, Waterfowl, Upland Birds, Bear, Small Game
3. Rifle, Shotgun, Bow, Muzzleloader


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

5' 10" or around there

Ducks, Geese, Pheasent, Deer, and a little yote hunting

12 ga. Shotgun, Rifle, Bow, Muzzleloader


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

6 foot
Waterfowl, upland, predator's, deer.
Shotgun, rifle, and Im going to try a bow maybe next year.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

6'1 290 lbs if it flies it dies. and a little deer hunting..


----------



## cutmdown247 (Apr 1, 2009)

5'8 
Waterfowl Upland Yotes
Mossberg 500 and Savage .223 for the yotes


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

5'10"
Ducks, Geese, Grouse, Pheasant, Deer, Elk
Shotgun, rifle, bow for deer


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i'm 5'3"
ducks, geese, deer, turkey, pheasant, *****, coyotes, basically everything
shotgun, rifle, bow, starting muzzleloader hunting this year


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bgunit68 said:


> No piercing yet. I'm still waiting to get my first Tattoo. I have a gift certificate to get one that will expire in 3 weeks if I don't use it. Below is what I want. A little different on the tribal but I want the same Buckmark.


Well, I did it. 12:30 yesterday I sat down. 7 hours later it was done. I think it's a lot better than the example I brought to the artist.







What do you think? Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

1. 5' 9''

2. Deer, bear, moose, coyotes, fox, ducks

3. anything that gets the job done.


----------



## benellinova (Aug 31, 2008)

1. 6'7"
2. Waterfowl, Upland
3. Shotgun


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Height-->6'2"
Hunt-->Girls
Methods-->Booze

***big stick this thread is on other forums and i have voted on that already so if i put my stuff in here the numbers will be sceeeeeeeeeewed. Do you have any method or idea to make sure that your not overlapping data or is it not that big a deal.


----------



## midwestwings (Mar 5, 2008)

1. 6'
2. Waterfowl I do the most, then upland, deer, bear, antelope, crows, rabbits, squirrels, turkey.
3. I LOVE my shotguns


----------



## midwestwings (Mar 5, 2008)

2. Sorry, forgot to add mourning doves.


----------



## Big Stick (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't worry, _Makin it Rain_, I know who you are and am keeping track of duplicates.

Not to be too base, but being a tall guy I've always wanted to see what a 6'+ girl was like in the sack. I never was able to get a hand on any of those volleyball players when I had the chance. I'll bet it would look better on video, then me and a 5'0" girl.

I couldn't pass up the 5'9" blondey that took my heart though. She's the most beautiful woman I've ever met.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

makin it rain said:


> Height-->6'2"
> Hunt-->Girls
> Methods-->Booze
> 
> ***big stick this thread is on other forums and i have voted on that already so if i put my stuff in here the numbers will be sceeeeeeeeeewed. Do you have any method or idea to make sure that your not overlapping data or is it not that big a deal.


Let see what you use for bait? :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

This is what works for me. That's why they made baiting women in NY illegal. It's too easy. (No, I'm going to take the high road on this one. I'm not going to lower myself with a less than desirable answer, but I'm sure some one will, LOL)


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

It's actually a simple equation:

*Coach + Tiffany = Browning*


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

.300 Mag + excavator = life insurance policy.......... 8)


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Bgunit68 said:


> This is what works for me. That's why they made baiting women in NY illegal. It's too easy. (No, I'm going to take the high road on this one. I'm not going to lower myself with a less than desirable answer, but I'm sure some one will, LOL)


a dog tag and an ugly bag? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ??
oke:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> Bgunit68 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what works for me. That's why they made baiting women in NY illegal. It's too easy. (No, I'm going to take the high road on this one. I'm not going to lower myself with a less than desirable answer, but I'm sure some one will, LOL)
> ...


My holiday gift one year was USMC issue dog tags : P My husband gave me his recruit training dog tags right before deployment. Then last year I got his dog tags from his previous deployment. He knows the $2.00 way to a woman's heart! :thumb: He's been forever promising me a Coach bag though, because again, they are dirt cheap at the MCX.


----------

